# excision ganglion forearm



## scooter1 (Apr 20, 2011)

What CPT code do you recommend for excision of a ganglion cyst, forearm? I know CPT 25111, but that is for the wrist . . . . . I thought about 25075 . . . . ? Any suggestions ?
Thank you


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi ,
You are correct, use 25075(Excision tumor forearm area) instead of 25111.

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

